

Ask HN: How do you test your work? - joshuahornby

I am currently looking at tools&#x2F;software that my company can use to help improve our testing workflow . We are a digital agency and most of our work is building responsive, cross browser websites for clients. I have been looking at saucelabs.com for automated testing and also looking into TDD(test driven development) but I am interesting in finding out what you do at your company to test for code&#x2F;products before you ship.<p>Another question I&#x27;d love to know the answer to, large companies such as GitHub who push code everyday how do they browser test? Is it someones job to just sit there and manual test all the browsers? Or do they use a system such as sauce labs?<p>I&#x27;d love to chat about this in depth, so if anyone is willing to spare a few moments and would rather talk offline they could email me hello @ joshhornby.co.uk
======
rgarcia
You may want to take a look at Rainforest:
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/)

~~~
joshuahornby
Thanks. I'll take a look.

~~~
ukd1
I'm on of the founders at Rainforest - any questions, feel free to reach out
via olark / email / etc.

